# HachiSnax Reviews



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all. I'm making this thread to shamelessly promote my new book review blog. It will mostly feature WH40K works, some WH Fantasy, and whatever else I read from time to time. 

Stop by if you have the time: HachiSnax Reviews

I welcome all feedback with open arms, good or bad. I am still developing my reviewing skills, and fully realize there is lot of room for improvement (especially with some of the older reviews).

Recent posts:

Legion of the Damned

The King of Black Crag (short story)


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Two Digital Monday shorts round out June's offerings:

Down Amongst the Dead Men by Steve Lyons

and

Doom Flight by Cavan Scott


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

An old (and poorly done) review, and my review of the excellent Fire Caste:

Cadian Blood

Fire Caste


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Two 40K shorts and an old horror novel to report on:

Engine of Mork by Guy Haley

Hobgoblin by John Coyne

Distant Echoes Of Old Night by Rob Sanders


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Last review of July, and the first of August. Not a lot of free reading time lately. Enjoy!

Flesh of Cretacia by Andy Smillie

Tomb of the Golden Idol: Part One by Andy Hoare


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Here we go, a nice duo of fine reading:

The Blessing of Iron by Anthony Reynolds

Eagle in the Snow by Wallace Breem


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Two more shorts:

Witness by Joe Parrino

The Memory of Flesh by Matthew Farrer

Also, please take a sec to like the Facebook page! 

Now looking for someone to do a logo/avatar.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Farewell August! One more review as this last summer month passes.

Wulfen by Chris Wraight


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Been slow going so far in September.

Poppet by Mo Hayder

Blow the ****** Down! by Robert E Howard

Crucible by John French


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Two more, might be it for September. Been a slow month....

Wulfrik by C.L. Werner

The Rite of Holos by Guy Haley


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I didn't post in October since I was focusing on horror tales for the Halloween season. November has been slow going as well. 

First Black Library review of the month:

Broken Honour by Robert Earl


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

December is slow-going as well (too much Christmas stuffs to attend to).

First up, a re-read of one of my favorite shorts,

Orphans of the Kraken by Richard Williams


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Hoping to have Baneblade done and reviewed by tomorrow or Christmas Eve.
In the meantime, here's my take on the 28 shorts in the Angels of Death Collection:

Angels of Death Collection by various authors


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Baneblade review is up!
Merry Christmas, Gruss von Krampus, Happy Hallmark, whatever you celebrate, have a good one!:santa:

Baneblade by Guy Haley


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Probably the last review of the year, a short review of a very short story,

Out Caste by Peter Fehervari

Thanks to everyone that stopped by the blog so far! All the best to everyone in 2014!


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

The first 40K review of the new year is up:

Iron Harvest by Guy Haley

There are some other reviews up for the month as well; trying to tackle the Black Company series this year.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

First Black Library review of February is up:

Sword of Justice by Chris Wraight


Also up this month:

The White Rose (Black Company Book 3) by Glen Cook

Child of God by Cormac McCarthy


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Blood and Fire by AD-B


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone! Last day of March, and we have:

A Sanctuary of Wyrms by Peter Fehervari

Also, I am very pleased to announce that the nice folks at talkwargaming.com have given me a chance to have some reviews featured there. The first one is up now:

The Tribute of Flesh by David Annandale

There's also a few non-BL reviews up for the month, as I continue my Black Company series read.

The Myriad

Dreams of Steel (Black Company Book 5)


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Another month almost up, and we have:

my second review at talkwargaming:

The Trophy by Nicholas Alexander

A nice WH40K short:

Cold Blood by David Guymer

You might also like my non-BL reviews (I hope):

Swords & Dark Magic by various

The Silver Spike (Black Company Book 6)

Worms of the Earth by Robert E. Howard

Bleak Seasons (Black Company Book 7)


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Rob Sanders reposted and linked my Distant Echoes of Old Night review on his blog:

http://rob-sanders.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/death-guard.html

Cannot say properly how honored I am.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Nurgle's Gift by Guy Haley and The Tallyman by Anthony Reynolds combo pack


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Today is the first year anniversary of my little blog! Thanks to everyone that came over from here to check out the reviews!

Some of this month's offerings:

The Gangs of New York by Herbert Asbury

The Siege of Fellguard (Fellguard Pt.1) by Mark Clapham

Godzilla Returns by Marc Cerasini

She is the Darkness (Black Company Book 8) by Glen Cook


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy June everybody!

The Hour of Hell (Fellguard Pt. 2) by Mark Clapham


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Two more Black Library short story reviews round out the month:


The Emperor's Grace by Nicholas Alexander

Cold Steel by David Guymer

Not much else for the month. The Black Company read & review will be over soon. Just finished Soldiers Live, hope to get the review up by end of month. In the meantime, check out:

Water Sleeps by Glen Cook


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

How's everybody's July going?

Too hot to go outside? Curl up near the AC with my latest reviews or the books I did them on:

The Few by Mike Lee

Culling the Horde by Steve Parker

Faith & Fire by James Swallow


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Need more Crimson Fists? Here's more Crimson Fists!

Traitor's Gorge by Mike Lee

Pedro Kantor: The Vengeful Fist by Steve Parker


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, didn't realize that I hadn't posted since the end of July. Well, first of all, it being Halloween season and all, I decided to review last year's Legion of the Damned shorts. The first five are up, with Votum Infernus going up on Friday.

Animus Malorum

The Dark Hollows of Memory

From the Flames

Remorseless

Ship of the Damned

And, some older entries:

Death Mask

Sticks and Stones

Penumbral Spike & Black Gulch

The Black Pilgrims

Check them out. Lots of other good stuff getting reviewed. Take a read, leave a comment, whatever.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Had a long lull on the blog, and as I try to revive the action there, let me try to revive this thread.
Been tackling some of the AoS releases. It's been.....interesting.

Anyway, some recent stuff....

One Bullet (Deathwatch 1)

Beneath the Black Thumb (Realmgate Wars 1)

Assault on the Mandrake Bastion

The Gates of Azyr

The Enigma of Flesh

And, of course, Part 1 of the interview with Peter Fehervari. Hopefully, Part 2 will be up soon.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

A few more shorts up for review recently:

Eye of the Storm: Realmgate Wars Call of Archaon 2

The Cost of Command: Summer of Reading Day 1

Whiteout: Summer of Reading Day 2

Not Black Library, but if anyone is interested, my review of Bone Eaters, the latest Black Company short by Glen Cook, appearing in the Operation Arcana anthology...

Bone Eaters


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

During last month's Tau themed BL party, they pushed out two new Tau novellas. Farsight by Phil Kelly and Fire and Ice by Peter Fehervari (which was released in the Shas'o anthology).
Being a pretty biased fan of Fehervari, I obviously preferred the latter.
Total different styles, tones, and overall story types. Hey, options are nice, right? Read the reviews, and pick one or both of them up....

Farsight by Phil Kelly

Fire and Ice by Peter Fehervari


----------

